# Créer un splash screen pour iPhone



## neospirit (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

je souhaiterais afficher une image au début du lancement de l'application iPhone que je suis en train de programmer.

J'ai fait qques recherches et je m'aperçois que l'utilisation d'un splash screen ou d'une image de lancement est plutôt déconseillé par le guide de programmation Apple.

Or je vois que l'application MacGen sur iPhone a une image d'accueil. JE souhaiterais également faire la même chose. Est-ce toujours possible ?

merci pour votre réponse

neospirit


----------



## Céroce (25 Novembre 2010)

Oui, c'est déconseillé par Apple dans les Human Interface Guidelines mais comme tout le monde le fait tu peux toi aussi.

Note que sous iOS 4, il est plus rare de le voir puisque les applis résident souvent en mémoire.


----------



## Bladrak (28 Novembre 2010)

L'utilisation du Default.png est déconseillée ? Il me semblait que c'était plus un splash screen dynamique qui n'était pas voulu.

Sinon pour la méthode, il faut ajouter à la racine de ton code un fichier "Default.png" aux dimensions de l'écran avec ton image, et rajouter l'argument "Default.png" dans le fichier .info.


----------



## Rez2a (28 Novembre 2010)

Bladrak a dit:


> L'utilisation du Default.png est déconseillée ? Il me semblait que c'était plus un splash screen dynamique qui n'était pas voulu.
> 
> Sinon pour la méthode, il faut ajouter à la racine de ton code un fichier "Default.png" aux dimensions de l'écran avec ton image, et rajouter l'argument "Default.png" dans le fichier .info.



Je crois qu'à la base, ce que conseillait Apple, c'était de prendre un screenshot du premier écran de son appli, et assigner ce screenshot comme splash screen, de façon à donner l'illusion que le lancement de l'appli est instantané.
(D'ailleurs, je crois que Facebook le faisait de façon dynamique avant d'être multitâche, à chaque lancement le splash screen était l'écran tel qu'il était quand on avait quitté l'appli, et il se démerdait pour restaurer plus ou moins l'état).
Finalement ils ont toléré les autres splash screens, et depuis le multitâche ça n'a plus trop d'importance.


----------



## Nyx0uf (29 Novembre 2010)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je crois qu'à la base, ce que conseillait Apple, c'était de prendre un screenshot du premier écran de son appli, et assigner ce screenshot comme splash screen, de façon à donner l'illusion que le lancement de l'appli est instantané.



Ce qui est totalement débile car après y a des gens pas très malin qui vont se plaindre qu'il ne se passe rien quand ils touchent l'UI.


----------

